# Have you watched the above movie or not?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

Then suggest the next one

I will start

Avatar


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sort of. I thought it was bad from the first moment despite liking Cameron movies

Gone with the Wind


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nyet

10 Things I hate about you


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes. I love that movie.

Lars & The Real Girl?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes

Byzantium


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

No - had to look that up.

The new Joker movie?


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

No, but really want to.

Wristcutters A Love Story


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think I've seen but bits and pieces


Scott Pilgrim vs the World


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

No

White Bird in a Blizzard


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

No,just saw the trailer


Interstellar


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

a said:


> Yes, excellent movie
> 
> Bird Box


 Yes ,had me on the edge of my seat the whole time

Inception


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

No , Its now on my watch list thanks

Her


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

The Silence of the Lambs?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Guess who's coming to dinner


----------



## Serine (Nov 13, 2019)

No.

What We Do In The Shadows?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Idiocracy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

Titanic?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes

Office Space


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Gone with the wind


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

1st Spongebob Moovie?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

No

Apocalypse Now


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nay

Tales from the Darkside


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah

Saturday Night Fever


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Nope

A Quiet Place


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

As Good As It Gets?


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

NO


Wall-e


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, but a long time ago. Good film.

Silver Linings Playbook.

(answered the previous one)


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

Not yet


9


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, I haven't


The Martian


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Nope. 

Fantastic Mr. Fox (one of my all time favorites)


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Aye (interesting as that was one of my favorite books as a child) 

Goodfellas.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Noo

The Grave of the Fireflies


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

American Beauty?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, but I don't think I remember much about it


Beetlejuice


----------



## Intricate designs (Dec 14, 2018)

Yes

Forever Young?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yes,

Heathers?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes. 

The Princess Bride?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Inconceivable 


Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't think I've watched the whole thing.

The Shawshank Redemption?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah. Morgan Freeman for president!

Frozen


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

Inside Out?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nope

Escape From Gilligan's Island?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Psycho?


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Not yet!


Howard the Duck?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

The Age of Adaline?


----------



## clary321 (Apr 13, 2019)

no -never heard of it



watchmen?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Let the Right One In?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Ice Age 2?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

I've seen the odd bit but no, not the while film.

Lampoons christmas vacation?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, ****ter's full

the original The Lion King


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah, haven't seen the new live action film and not really interested in watching it. Anthropomorphisations of animals don't really interest me in general and they were always my least favourite Disney films as a child although The Lion King was better than most.

Fight Club?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yeah.

Roger Corman's The Fantastic Four?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Jaws?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Nope,

The crow?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

The Shining?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes.
From dusk till Dawn ?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

Home Alone?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes.

Erin brokovich ?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

The Usual Suspects?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes.

A Bronx tale ?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nope.

O Brother, Where Art Thou?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes.

Lawless ?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

What's Eating Gilbert Grape?


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes. 
Sin City


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No.

Leon: the professional ?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

The Departed?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes

Closer (2004)?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

Almost Famous?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes

August: Osage County?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

Donnie Darko?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes

Mermaids?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

Little Miss Sunshine?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes (I was going to put that lol)

Alien?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Black Swan?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No.

Highlander ?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No

The Family Stone


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, I watch it every year, I love that movie.

Home for the Holidays?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

(omg me too) Yes

National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

Pieces of April?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yes

Yours, Mine, and Ours (original one)


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yes! a childhood favourite 

Christmas with the Kranks


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

No.

Once Upon a Time in Hollywood


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Dan in Real Life?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

No.

Pulp Fiction


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

The Breakfast Club?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes, but I have to re-watch. I don't remember most of it.

The Irishman?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes. 

The Abyss?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_Dawn of the Dead_ 1978


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

A Nightmare on Elm Street (1984)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_Primer_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

It's a Wonderful Life?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes.

Die Hard?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes. 

The Nightmare Before Christmas?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes.

Miracle on 34th Street?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_A Christmas Horror Story_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Four Christmases?


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

Lol what kind of movie title is that. Haven't watched it,I will add to my bucketlist


Arrival


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_Christmas Evil_ (aka _You Better Watch Out_ and _Terror in Toyland_)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Elf?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, I just couldn't get interested in it.










Rudolph, the red-nosed reindeer


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

The Holiday?


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

Nay 

The day the earth stood still


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

The Wizard of Oz?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes (but a long time ago)

Joker?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Lucy?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, most of it at least


South Park movie


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Mary Poppins?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yeah.

Contact?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yep, alright alright all right

Dazed and Confused


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yes,

Edward Scissorhands?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

A Quiet Place?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I would so succeed in that world


Us


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

No

Little Miss Sunshine?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't remember it if I did

Cloudy with a chance of meatballs


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Tangled?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, not the start or the ending but some parts in between


Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Nope

Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

I tried, too many anxiety triggers for me though.

Santa Claus: The Movie (the 80s film with John Lithgow).


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, I think so.

Godfather Part 3. (the comedy)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Zombieland?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

No

Knight and Day


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

Death Becomes Her?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Don't think so.

Call Me by Your Name?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Empire Records?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No. 
Falling down ?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

Fatal Attraction?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No.
Flight of the navigator ?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes. 

Stand By Me?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

No

Tropic Thunder


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

No,


District 9


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Mean Girls?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

No

The Big Short


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yes

Airheads?


----------



## hateliving (Jun 12, 2018)

no
Brain On Fire


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

The Devil Wears Prada?


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

No


2001 A Space Odyssey (1968 )


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

The Human Stain?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

No - don't think so.

Eraserhead.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

American Graffiti?


----------



## White Shirt Guy (Sep 26, 2019)

No

Fight Club


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Hell yeah


Blades.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No


Logan Lucky


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

The Social Network?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes


Nightcrawler


----------



## Ahewsonator (Dec 22, 2019)

Nope

Step Brothers


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Unfortunately I think I have.

We bought a zoo?


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes

It's a Mad Mad Mad World?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Fear and loathing in Las Vegas?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

1408?


----------



## losthorizon (Oct 27, 2019)

Yes.


Home Alone 2


----------



## losthorizon (Oct 27, 2019)

Sorry, I was looking at the wrong page. I have not seen The Legend of 1900.


Yes to 28 Days Later. I hated it.


Batman: Return of the Joker


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No


Pulp Fiction


----------



## Manooffewwords (Jun 25, 2015)

Not yet

The Cabin in the Woods


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

No

Shaun of the dead?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

No - but maybe I should.

In the soup?


----------



## hateliving (Jun 12, 2018)

no

And Then I Was French


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

No

The dictator


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

No - but now I want to, that was fantastic. 

Arbitrage?


----------



## losthorizon (Oct 27, 2019)

No.


Psycho 1960


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, if that's the Hitchcock one

Bad Santa


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I've seen parts of it, but not the whole thing.

Surviving Christmas?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Don't think so.

American Made?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yes

Ghost World


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No.

Hot Fuzz?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Mixed Nuts?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

No

Lady in the water?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Barbarella?


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

yes

The Blair Witch Project


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, the original one.

The Ref?


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Species


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

Splice?


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Ex Machina


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Jennifer's Body?


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Cinema Paradiso


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

The Craft?


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

The Blues Brothers


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Blues Brothers 2000


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes


Reservoir Dogs


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_Cannibal Holocaust_


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Battle Royale


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

8 1/2?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

If I have, I have no memory of it


Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yes

Stranger than fiction?


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Repossessed


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Running With Scissors?


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

No.

Scarface?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes


Road to Perdition.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

No, but I read the comic.

The Notebook


----------



## hateliving (Jun 12, 2018)

yes

Lifeguard


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Into the Blue?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

The Burbs?


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Searching for Sugar Man


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_The Human Centipede 2 (Full Sequence)_


----------



## raven818 (Sep 20, 2013)

No

Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no 

Big Fish


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Big Trouble In Little China


----------



## hateliving (Jun 12, 2018)

yes

Bully


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Faster, *****cat! Kill! Kill!


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

yes

Return of the Living Dead


----------



## losthorizon (Oct 27, 2019)

No.


The Shape of Water


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

The Wages of Fear


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

The Science of Sleep


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

yea i remember it was a quirky film

rise of the skywalker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

The Ladykillers


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

yes

Tank Girl


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes.

Twins?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Fly Away Home?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes


Dune


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

yes

The 100 Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out the Window and Disappeared


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No


Lucky (2017)


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Summer of Sam


----------



## hateliving (Jun 12, 2018)

no
Charlie Says


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Fargo


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Johnny English


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

A Simple Favor?


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Modern Times


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Ship of Fools?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Haxan: Witchcraft Through the Ages_


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Village of the Damned (1960)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

The Seven Year Itch?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No.

Witness?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

No,

Seven?


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

yes

Zack and Miri Make a Porno


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No (only partially on TV, and that's ironic because I am one).

_Martyrs_, 2008


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No.

U-571?


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Hollow Man


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Predator


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

yes

Harold & Kumar Go to White Castle


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, twas funny

Knocked up


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

The End of the Tour?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Haven't seen it.
'
The Dark Crystal


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No. (On a "to watch movies" list I had a long time ago)



Memento


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## hateliving (Jun 12, 2018)

no

Peter Rabbit


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No.

Dark City?


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

yes

Westworld


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, but the only thing I really remember about it is Salma Hayek's butt.

Hereditary


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_Richard Jewell_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

The United States of Leland?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, I feel so ignorant

Into the spider-verse


----------



## losthorizon (Oct 27, 2019)

No. I hate Marvel movies.


Joker


----------



## Mat adamson (Jan 3, 2020)

No never was botherd about comic book stuff
The mule


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

The Perks of Being a Wallflower?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes

The Outsiders


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

The Goonies?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Not all the way through :O

It?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, the original. 

Secret Window?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No

Rear window?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Not yet, but it's on my list.

The Birds?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes

Psycho?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

Marnie?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No

All About Eve?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Not the whole thing, it's so long.

What Ever Happened to Baby Jane?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes

Pocketful of Miracles?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Burnt Offerings?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes! (I finally watched that one)

The Great Lie?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Dead Ringer?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No

Gone With the Wind? (speaking of long movies...:lol)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Parts of it, lol.

To Kill a Mockingbird?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes

The Innocents?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Rebel Without a Cause?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes

The Girl Who Had Everything


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Taxi Driver?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah. Mom actually had it on when I was up at her place last night. Cowinkydink


Jaws


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

The Shallows?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, ouch

The Iron Giant


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Death Bed: The Bed That Eats_


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Little Big Man


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes

small soldiers


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes.

Aliens?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Nope

Man on Fire


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes

Cowboys & Aliens?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes


Layer Cake


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Phantom Thread_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No. 

Orphan?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Miracle Mile_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Silver Bullet?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No.

Almost Famous?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes.

John Wick?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes. There are two type of people in the world. Those who find Monty Python movies hysterical and those who don't. I enjoy them.


Mad Max Fury Road


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes, but I prefered 1 & 2 the rest are too fantastical & far fetched, I prefer gritty & real.

Finding forester ?


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Cujo


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I might have 
Whoops, I have seen Cujo. woof
Good Will Hunting


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

We Bought a Zoo?


----------



## Mat adamson (Jan 3, 2020)

Yes

Captian Phillips


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

yes

Kids


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

don't think so


Rogue 1


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Panic Room?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah. I just hide under the sink

Girl with a Dragon Tattoo


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes.

Lost In Translation?


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

American Pie


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

500 Days of Summer?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_Woodchipper Massacre_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think so. Is it Troll2 good?

Deadpool


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

The Bridges of Madison County?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

farfegnugen said:


> I don't think so. Is it Troll2 good?


It's a goofy/fun little shot-on-video movie from the '80s.

_Billy Madison_ - No.

_Freddy Got Fingered_


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes.

The Usual Suspects?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

Sticking with 1999 (the best movie year I've personally experienced) - _The Straight Story_?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

The Virgin Suicides?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_Being John Malkovich_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Arlington Road?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Nooo

The Revenant


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nooo

Murder by Numbers?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Synecdoche, New York_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think I might have, but I don't really remember anything about it


Winter's Bone


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

American Hustle?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeep

3 Billboards outside Ebbing, Missouri


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nope.

Mystic River?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, most of it I believe


Lilo and Stitch


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

Monsters vs Aliens?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes.

The Fellowship of the Ring?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes (The Japanese horror ones) 



A Quiet Place


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Once Upon a Time in America


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

No


The other guys


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

101 Reykjavík


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

No


Netflix I am mother


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Dumpster Baby_


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

The Big Lebowski


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes.

Zombieland?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes


Hacksaw Ridge


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

No


Gemini man


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

The Astronaut's Wife?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Nope

Contagion


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

The Wedding Singer?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes


Scary Movie


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Pet Sematary (original)


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I dunno, probably


Chicken Run


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No.


Kubo and the Two Strings


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Fallen?


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

Yes


Edge of tomorrow?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Nope

Whiplash


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Belphegor: Phantom of the Louvre


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Reality Bites?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes.

Meet the Parents?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah

3:10 to Yuma


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I think parts of it here and there. 



Finding Forrester


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No. 

Good Will Hunting?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Venus in furs?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No


The Pianist


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope.

The Thin Red Line?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes. I slept through parts of it I remembered. :lol


The Tree of Life


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Pay It Forward?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Her_


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes

The Departed


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

Manchester by the Sea


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Upstream Color_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

The Happening?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah. 

6th sense...twist, twist


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

Lady in the Water?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Hmmm... I don't think I have

Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Hollow Man?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, 6 dots of bacon


Tremors


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

Singles?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I believe so; not 100% sure.

_Vanilla Sky_ (same director)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

Say Anything?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably, but not sure


Django Unchained


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes


Split


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No, but I have seen...

Glass?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Devil?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes. Love its soundtrack. 



The Darjeeling Limited?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Memoirs of a Geisha?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Never heard of it


As above so below?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

The Descent?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No.

The Last Starfighter?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

The Love Witch?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Nah,


Bill and Teds excellent adventure


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

edit - yep.

Tremors?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Yep


Duel?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Don't Tell Mom the Babysitter's Dead?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Nope,


The Godfather


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Yeah you weirdo.


Infinity War


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No, you weirdo.

Martian Child?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

no and i wont be any time soon !!


Casablanca


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

No


Herbie goes bananas?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

Natural Born Killers?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

yAR.

Snatch?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Four Rooms?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Seen bits of it as a kid, but it creeped me out. I hear it's good.

The Princess Bride?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Many times.

Inside Out?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Lol, I downloaded it 2 years ago and never watched. 

There's Something About Mary?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Bits and pieces.

Sour Grapes?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Persona_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

Notting Hill?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Pacific Heights?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

Beetlejuice?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Dazed and Confused?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Heathers?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

The Wall?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes. It disturbed me. :blank

The Life Before Her Eyes?


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

The Terminator


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Andy Warhol's Dracula?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Whatever Works?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes.

Bad Influence?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes

Less Then Zero


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No


Boyhood


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Drag Me To Hell?


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Of course. Very disturbing. Sometimes I wonder if I am under some kind of curse that torments every aspect of my life :stu

The Lost Boys


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I know what you mean.

Yes.

Fright Night (1985)


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Yes. You're so cool Brewster!


Silver Bullet (Stephen King)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lol.

Yes.

May?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No, but I keep meaning to rent it.

_Colossal_


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Bowfinger


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Uncle Buck?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

No, it's on my watchlist though. 

Enemy at the Gates (2001)


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Weird Science


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes.

Coming to America?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

And yes.

L.A. Confidential?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No


Fargo


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes. 

From Dusk till Dawn?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Mr Brooks?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope.

Cast Away?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

no

Mr. Nobody


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

yes

The Night Listener


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

One Hour Photo?


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

The Great Dictator


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Color Out of Space_ (2019)


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

nope

Dancer in the Dark


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Cake?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

no

Only Lovers Left Alive


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes


The Dead Don't Die


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

No

Warm Bodies?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Buffy the Vampire Slayer (1992)


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

No

What We Do in the Shadows (2014)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Dark Shadows (2012)


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

No

The Hunger Games?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

No

And Then There Were None (2015)


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

No

Kill Bill?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes


Jackie Brown


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Gremlins?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

No

Once Upon a Time ...in Hollywood (2019)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Butter?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I love butter but no.

Wolf?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

No

Inside Out?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

SpongeBob Movie?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No 



Detective Pikachu


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

No

Nikita


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

This is the End


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_The Pineapple Express_


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

No

Amarcord


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Black Swan?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes (but I don't remember anything about it)

Turner & Hooch?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Not that I can recall.

Cast Away?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes (loved it)

Batman (Michael Keaton version)?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

You've Got Mail?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Splash?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

Steel Magnolias?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes (Can't remember it though)

The Pelican Brief?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

National Treasure?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

No 

Elle


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

No

Killer Klowns From Outer Space?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

No 

The circus (1928)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Zombie Lake_


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

No


Suicide Squad


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Into the Wild?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No


Lost Highway


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Lost in Space


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

No


Enter the dragon


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

No 

Drunken master


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

No


Police Academy 4


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

No


Anaconda


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

Die Hard with a Vengeance?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Birdemic: Shock and Terror_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nope.

Sharknado?


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

13 Tzameti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

Ginger Snaps?


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Shanghai Knights


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Prince of Darkness_


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

yes

The Deer Hunter


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Back to the Future


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes

Rear window ?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

Rope?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

No


Attack of the killer tomatoes


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No.

The good, the bad & the ugly


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes

Fried green tomatoes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

Thelma & Louise


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes.

Boys don't cry.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Ghost Dog: The Way of the Samurai


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes. 

The crying game.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yes

flowers in the attic


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Story of O?


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Cry-Baby


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Satan's Little Helper_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

The Devil's Advocate


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

yes

High School Hellcats


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

yes

The People vs. Larry Flynt


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Satan's Baby Doll_


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_Jason X_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

If I have I don't remember what it was about.

Let the Right One In


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

27 Dresses?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah

Groundhog Day


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Never even heard of it.

Hellraiser?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

No

12 angry men


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I believe so, in school.

_Friday the 13th Part VIII: Jason Takes Manhattan_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I dunno. Sounds like a good one!

Knocked Up


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes

Kiki's Delivery Service


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No. 

The Gift (2015)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Mississippi Grind_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

A Time to Kill


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes multiple times! 

Titanic


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes! (That was actually going to be my next one)

The Mask


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

The Cable Guy?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes. Classic.

Snatch?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Tangled?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Tropic Thunder


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Valentine's Day?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes. 

Love Actually?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

He's Just Not That Into You?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_The Rules of Attraction_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't really remember much about it so I guess not

snowpiercer


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Nope.

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest?


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

yes

Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, not really his best


2001


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, it should be required viewing.

_Full Metal Jacket
_


----------



## candy scissors (Feb 18, 2020)

yes

A Girl Walks Home Alone at Night


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

No.

Oslo, August 31st
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Twin Peaks - Fire Walk with Me _


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope

easy A


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

The Help?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes

Sisters


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

No.

Enter the Void
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No


Holy Motors


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Knightriders_


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Martha Marcy May Marlene

*
*


----------



## nekomaru (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes

The Handmaiden


----------



## LorraineAnnD (Feb 23, 2020)

no


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

(Yes) 

Venom (2018)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

A Perfect Getaway (2009)


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

No


The Purge - Anarchy


----------



## nekomaru (Aug 3, 2014)

No

REC (the original spanish one)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_The Last Broadcast_


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Girls on Top


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Birds of Prey (and the Fantabulous Emancipation of One Harley Quinn)_ (stupid title)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Earth Girls Are Easy


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

No.

They Shoot Horses, Don't They?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Miss Meadows


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Eden Lake_


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Yes.

Taxi driver?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, you talking to me?

Sicario


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes.

Rocky III


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, many times when I was a kid, but not sitting down to watch it as an adult.

_Three O'Clock High_


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No.

They Live?


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

No.

Heathers.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Haxan: Witchcraft Through the Ages_


----------



## nekomaru (Aug 3, 2014)

No

Ghostbusters (1984)


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Ghostbusters II?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_In the Mouth of Madness_


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

No

Parasite


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes

Sweeney Todd


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

No 

Stephen's King The Mist


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes (hardly remember it though )

Across the Universe


----------



## man-Argentina (Jul 14, 2018)

No

Blue Jasmine


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes

Shallow Hal


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

Yes

Memento


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_The Prestige_


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

Yes

The Illusionist


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

No

Rock of Ages


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Back to the Future II


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

Yes

Back to the Future III


----------



## AV1988 (Feb 19, 2020)

Yes. 

Hot Tub Time Machine


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Time Lapse_


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

No

The Time Traveler's Wife


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Timecrimes_


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

No

About Time


----------



## nekomaru (Aug 3, 2014)

No

City of God (Cidade de Deus)


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

No

_The Texas Chain Saw Massacre_ (1974) ?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_The Funhouse_ (1981)


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

No

Player One


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes

Jumanji


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

La Haine


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Conan the Barbarian


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

Yes

La Grande bouffe


----------



## SociopathicApe (May 17, 2017)

No

Total Recall


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Men Behind the Sun_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Nope, you must be a cinephile.


Wreck-it Ralph


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes. 

Dallas Buyers Club


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes

Paper Moon (1973)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Under the Silver Lake_


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels


----------



## clary321 (Apr 13, 2019)

no


the city of ember


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Uh uh 

Cloud Atlas


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes

Captain Phillips


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure

A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

No

Mary and Max


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.

Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes

Grease


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes

The Fifth Element


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes 🙂

The Others


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yep

Coraline


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

Yes

Paper Moon


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

No

_Battle Royale_?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, if I am thinking of the same thing


ET


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes

The Bucket List


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nada

Krull?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Nope

Shutter Island


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Mystic River?


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

No

_Idiocracy_?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

Legally Blonde?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Yep

Little Nicky


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

The Rocky Horror Picture Show?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes. 

Rent?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes

Mamma Mia!


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Donnie Darko?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

Love & Other Drugs


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Lost in Translation?


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## candy scissors (Feb 18, 2020)

yes!

Yellow Submarine


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes

Outbreak


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes

Contagion


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Partially

28 Days Later


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

No

_House of Wax?_


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

The 2005 version, yes

Walk The Line


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes. You should watch the Vincent Price version of House of Wax, it's much better.

To Die For?


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

No

Live Free Or Die Hard

Thanks for the rec, Vincent Price is awesome


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

No, I only watched the Christmas movie 😜

My Favorite Martian (1999)


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

bwa haha!

No 

The Martian


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Elvira: Mistress of the Dark


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm sure I have at some point, but I don't remember.

Shark Night?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, any good?

the ruins


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Nah

Captain Fantastic


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes 🙂

Dr. Dolittle (1998. )


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes

Antichrist


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Negative.

Burn After Reading


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

No! (But it looks good)

Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, I just watched it again recently. 

Girl, Interrupted?


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes!

_Dumb and Dumber_?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Of course, one of my favs.

Me, Myself & Irene


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes

Sonic The Hedgehog


----------



## Biyatu (Mar 30, 2020)

Yes

The Godfather


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes

The Platform


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not yet

The Wizard of Oz


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes!

_The Spy Who Loved Me_ (1977)?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

2001: A Space Odyssey?


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

No, but I'm familiar

The Gift


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

No

Paul


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

No 

Bloody Milk


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

No (sounds gross lol)

Ex Machina


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

yes

Sex and Lucía


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes

Lucy


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_The House That Jack Built_


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

No

Jack Frost (the 1997 one)


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think I have. Weird there's a 1998 version of an entirely different nature apparently.

Shutter Island


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

The Departed


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Yesss one of my favorites

Secret Window


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Noo

Cabin in the Woods


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yess

You're Next


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

EuroTrip


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

No

The Secret of NIMH


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Some of it

Once Upon A Time In Hollywood


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes (Horrible!)

_Starman_


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Yessir

The Last Starfighter


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, but not since I was a kid. It was directed by the man who played the original Michael Myers.

_Troll 2_


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

That's quite a promotion 

No, but it did make me think of:

Basket Case


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No, but I keep meaning to rent it.

_Lemora: A Child's Tale of the Supernatural_


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

No but looks interesting

The Blob (either version)


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think so


Evil Dead


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_The Crazies_ (1973)


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

No

Zombie Flesh Eaters / Zombi 2


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_City of the Living Dead_ (aka _The Gates of Hell_)


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't believe so

Creepshow


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_The Brood_


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

No

The Skeleton Twins


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

No but curiously I was watching a YouTube video about Bill Hader going over his movie career, just yesterday.

Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Battle Beyond the Stars?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No... never knew it existed


Dumb or dumber


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Nymphomaniac _(2014)


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Partially

Maniac Cop


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No, but again, keep meaning to rent that and _Maniac _from the same director.

_Melancholia
_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Haven't seen it yet.


School of Rock


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

YES Ilovethatmovie

50 First Dates


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Where'd You Go, Bernadette_


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

No

Irreversible


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_Climax_ - 2018


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

No

Shocker


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

John Carpenter's _The Ward_


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

No

Prince Of Darkness


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No

Five Easy Pieces


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Quintet_ (1979)


----------



## whitewestie (Dec 4, 2017)

No
Gia
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

No

Raising Arizona


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

No

My Big Night


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Il mostro


----------



## ISEIK22 (Jul 18, 2014)

No

Perfume


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

no
The bear


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Breaking the Waves_


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

No

Ready or Not


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_Halloween III: Season of the Witch _


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, I think so.


Baby Driver


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_The Disaster Artist_


----------



## SpartanSaber (Jul 19, 2018)

No. 

Deep Impact


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_The Institute_ (2017)


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

No

The Station Agent


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Double Down_ (Neil Breen)


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Hmm... nope

Jackie Brown


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

No.

Bright 
on Netflix?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Dancer in the Dark_


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

No but I know it stars Bjork and is acclaimed

Don't Think Twice


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No. (added to my "might watch list") 



Chef (2014)


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

No,

Set it off 
with queen latifa?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_A Nightmare on Elm Street Part 2: Freddy's Revenge_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

Wes Craven's New Nightmare


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_Curse of Chucky_


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (May 13, 2013)

NO NO NO and NO, I don't want nightmares of that doll.

Creed


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Dark Phoenix
_


----------



## Oiche (Jul 22, 2017)

No.

Reign of Fire


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_The Killing of a Sacred Deer_


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (May 13, 2013)

No.

Gone With The Wind


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Too many scary movies mentioned on here. 
If that’s the movie that’s realy old and has a lot of singing than Yes. 

Blood in blood out?


----------



## Krum (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes

Session 9


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (May 13, 2013)

No.

Inside Out


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Hardware
_


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No.

Pitch Black?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_The Fountain_


----------



## McdonaldMiller (Apr 16, 2012)

Not yet 
Ghost in the Shell


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes - for the anime film. 



Blade Runner 2049


----------



## SpartanSaber (Jul 19, 2018)

No. 
A Silent Voice (Anime film)


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

No.

In the Soup.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.
_
Cruel Intentions_


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes

The Guru (2002)


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Nope.

_Saw II_ (2005)


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Yes. 

Little mermaid? (Disney Movie)


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Wall-E?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, very good!

2001 A Space Odyssey


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_Million Dollar Baby_


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

No

The Game


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

The David Fincher movie? Yes.

_The Beyond_ (1981)


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

No

Table 19


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes

There's something about Mary


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Dead Ringers_


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No


The Void


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Dragonball Evolution


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Megan is Missing_


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_The Lodge_ (2019/20)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but looks like it might be worth a watch


Pumpkinhead


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Friday the 13th, Part 3_


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, think that is the one where Jason starts wearing the hockey mask


Evil Dead 2: Dead by Dawn?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_Oz the Great and Powerful_


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes.
The Disaster Artist.


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

No..

Spice girls movie?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_The Show_ (aka _This is Your Death_) (2017)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No 

The Thing 1982


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_Assault on Precinct 13_ (1976)


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

No.

Gladiator?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_All the Money in the World_


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

The Ward


----------



## Care2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

No

Shallow Hal


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_The House with a Clock in Its Walls_


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

No

Galaxy Express 999


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

They Live


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

OBEY

Darkman?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_The Wretched_


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No.

Happy Anniversary?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.
_
Two Thousand Maniacs_


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

No. 


Slacker?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Would You Rather


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

No


Fifty First Dates?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes.

12 Years A Slave?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

No.
Back to the Future Part 3?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Yes, but I've regretted it every day of my life since.


Dazed and confused?


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Yes, re-watched about a year ago.

Badlands?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Funny Games_ (original - 1997)


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Nope, never even heard of it.

Event Horizon (another movie from 1997)?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes indeed

Pitch Black


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Yes


Pitch Pefect?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Doubleplus no.


Rushmore?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes


Isle of Dogs?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Superman_ - 1978


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

yes/no - think I've seen parts of it but not the whole thing all the way through


Welcome to the Dollhouse?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Lilja 4-ever_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

V for Vendetta


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Cannibal Apocalypse_


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

No.

Dog Day Afternoon?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no

The Elephant Man?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_Upgrade_


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

No.


Her?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

It (part 1 or 2)


----------



## Lonely Gal (Jun 30, 2020)

Yes

Lost in Translation?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes one of my favorites

The Invisible Man


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes


Hollow Man


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

No, but looks interesting; gonna put on my list of one to watch  

Book Club


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Fight Club


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Of course, just look at my avatar.


This Is the End?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

The World's End

(which seems kinda apt)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_The Cabin in the Woods_


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

yes

11:14


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

No.


Clerks?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_Jay and Silent Bob Reboot_


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Not yet but it's on the list


Collapse?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial_


----------



## smalldarkcloud (Jun 30, 2020)

IcedOver said:


> No.
> 
> _E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial_


Yes.

Have you seen _*Once Upon a Time in the West*_?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_A.I. Artificial Intelligence_


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

No

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Yes. Feeling a bit meh about that one, actually.

Apartment Zero?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Threads_


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

American Graffiti?


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Police Story


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Heaven Help Us_ (1985)


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Class


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

No

Class reunion?


----------



## James10145 (Dec 20, 2019)

No

Tigerland


----------



## Abnormal Thought Patterns (Jul 16, 2020)

No.

The Deer Hunter.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes.

Blade Runner?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Ice Age


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Legend of the Guardians: The Owls of Ga'Hoole
_


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Herbie Goes to Monte Carlo


----------



## Abnormal Thought Patterns (Jul 16, 2020)

No.

La Jatée.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_A Polish Vampire in Burbank_


----------



## Mango__ (Feb 11, 2020)

No

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty?


----------



## Gala_Evandrus (Aug 2, 2020)

No

The Road


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think I have seen some of it, but I've read the book too.

Training Day


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Yes, and that movie still gives me contact anxiety to this day.

Being John Malkovich?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

either/or said:


> Yes, and that movie still give me contact anxiety to this day.
> 
> Being John Malkovich?


Nope

John Q?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I think so.

Titanic?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

The Hole (2009)


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Lost Horizon (1937)


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

no

Kill Bill


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_Tenet_


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Duck Soup


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_The Seventh Continent_


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.

Fistfull of dollars.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

yes

Don't Be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in the Hood


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers_


----------



## Loserunwanted (Oct 25, 2020)

No

Dead poets society


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

No.

Enemy


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Enemy? No. Dead Poet's Society? Yes.

Enola Holmes


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

A Boy and His Dog


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

No.

Half-baked


----------



## TheCourier1991 (Oct 27, 2019)

Yeah

Stand by me


----------



## TheyWillJudgeMe (May 20, 2020)

No, but I've heard of it, yet wouldn't dare watch it because I refuse to watch movies made before 1990 and the storyline is unappealing to me.

What about Hope Springs (2012)?


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

No.

Requiem for a Dream


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Trainspotting


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Yes.

Mulholland Drive


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_Cruel Intentions_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes - they were cruel

Legally Blonde


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup


The Good, The Bad and the Ugly


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes

Chungking Express (1994)


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Predestination


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes (despite remembering nothing almost from it) 



Dead Poets Society


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Amour_ (2012)


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Nope.

In the Land of Blood and Honey?


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

No

Love and Monsters


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

No 

Carlito's way


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Christmas Evil_ (1980, aka _You Better Watch Out_ and _Terror in Toyland_).


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

No

Audition (1999)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No, but I've been meaning to.

_The Human Centipede 2 (Full Sequence)_


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No I watched the first one though and that was.. Lol (so much comically bad acting actually,) can't believe they made a sequel and not sure how it would work

Guess on that note The Human Centipede (First Sequence)


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I vaguely recall seeing part of it wasn't really my cup of tea.

No country for old men ?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes


Hell or High Water


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Waterworld


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

yes 

8MM


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Friday the 13th Part III_


----------



## staticradio725 (Oct 25, 2020)

Nope. Traditional horror movies aren't my thing.

Shutter Island?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Yes, long time ago now.

The Life of David Gale


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Boss Level


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Peppermint


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

The Descent (2005)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_Dog Soldiers_


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

no

Lolita (1962)


----------



## Reality Sucks (May 9, 2014)

Nope. Very rare for me to watch 60's films.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Freaky_ (2020)


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Nope- not even heard of it 

American History X


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Passengers (2016)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


While You Were Sleeping (1995)


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Bohemian Rhapsody (2018 )


----------



## Reality Sucks (May 9, 2014)

Yes. Pretty good.

The Breakfast Club


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No, or at least never sat down and watched the whole thing to my recollection.

_Heaven Help Us_ (1985)


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Nope

Romancing The Stone


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_Miracle Mile_


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

No.

Ferris Bueller's day off?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Yes 

Legend


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Arrival (2016)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes (sucked).

_The Prowler_ (1981)


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Nope

Beautiful Boy


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Jumper (2008 )


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No


Looper (2012)


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Nope

Nightcrawler (2014)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_The Maltese Falcon_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Mr. Nobody


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes


Requiem for a Dream


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_The Fountain_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes - I really enjoyed it.

Cloud Atlas (2012)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes; really disliked both the book and movie.

_Jupiter Ascending_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

About 5 minutes of it - mainly out of curiosity due to it being from the Wachowskis. 5 minutes was enough.

Moon (2009)


----------



## Shrinking_Violet (Jan 24, 2021)

No.

Zootopia


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

The Witch (2015)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_Under the Silver Lake
_


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

No.

Gremlins


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

partially

20 Million Miles to Earth


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Southland Tales_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Ted (2012)


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes


Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Don't think so.

The American.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes


Up in the Air (2009)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Margaret_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Grindhouse (2007)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Django Unchained_


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes


Inglourious Basterds


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Nope.

Midsommar (2019)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_It Follows_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes love that movie

The House that Jack Built (2018 )


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, the slightly edited version.

_Nymphomaniac_ (Extended/original version - 5.5 hours)


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No (been meaning to one day)



Melancholia


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes (but the first half hour or so)

Scott Pilgrim vs the World


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_The Box_ (2009)


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

The Green Mile


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.
_
Magnolia_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

What Dreams May Come


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_World's Greatest Dad_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Rosemary's Baby (1968 )


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Surprisingly, no.

_The Beyond_ (1981)


----------



## Cassie (Feb 17, 2021)

No 😞

Clue (highly recommended)


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Apollo 13


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Cannibal Holocaust_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No, just reading about the infamous scenes put me off.

Martyrs (2008 )


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, a few times. The _Cannibal Holocaust_ DVD has an option that deletes the animal killings. Really, though, they're not much worse than what was done to the animals in grocery stores and restaurants. Aside from that the movie's very tame.

_eXistenZ_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes , enjoyable

In The Cut (2003)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_A Serbian Film_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes - disturbing (especially close to the end, you probably know the scene I'm talking about). But I've seen more disturbing films (Irreversible for example).

Irreversible


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, but I hated it. I didn't find it disturbing at all, but cartoonish in fact. I didn't much like _A Serbian Film_, but it's better than that (though similarly cartoonish).

_Possessor_ (2020)


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

^ That is the beauty of film, everyone can have a different opinion. I wouldn't say I liked Irreversible per se but I was engrossed in the reversed timeline and general style. 

No

Memento (2000)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_Halloween III: Season of the Witch_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes and I loved it. 

Ringu (1998 )


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_Pulse_ (2001)


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No, but looks interesting

The Lighthouse (2019)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_Don't Torture a Duckling_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Midnight Cowboy (1969)


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

No.

Antebellum (2020)?


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

no
hereditary?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_The Sea Inside_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Whiplash (2014)


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes.

Promising Young Woman


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Cannibal Ferox_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Disclosure (1994)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Nomadland_


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

No.

Arrival.


----------



## gwm483 (Mar 16, 2021)

yes, good movie.
michael the brave (1971)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Knightriders_ (1981)


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

I Bought a Vampire Motorcycle (1990)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No, but that's a great title.

_Halloween: The Curse of Michael Myers _(1995)


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes. I've watched the first 7 movies in the franchise. Did not realize that there have been so many since.

Wes Craven's New Nightmare (1994)


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Yes, I watched the entire franchise when I was a teenager. I prefer the original Scream or Cabin in the Woods as far as meta horror flicks go. 

Dario Argento's Suspiria. How weird does it get?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No, but looks interesting

Devil (2010)


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Yes. I was disappointed, I read Shyamalan and got too excited. Maybe it would've been better if he had directed it.

Our Friend


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No. I was going to go to it in the theater but I delayed too long and it was gone.

_Metalstorm: The Destruction of Jared-Syn_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Jacob's Ladder (1990)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.
_
Color Out of Space_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Jason X (2001)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_Some Guy Who Kills People_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No 

In The Mouth of Madness (1994)


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Yeah, I enjoyed it in that cheesy bad movie way.

The Indian Runner


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_The New York Ripper_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Bad Taste (1987)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_Meet the Feebles_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Braindead/Dead Alive (1992)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_Promising Young Woman _


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No
Léon: The Professional (1994)


----------



## Shydragon221 (Mar 30, 2021)

Orb said:


> No
> Léon: The Professional (1994)


No

God bless America


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_World's Greatest Dad_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Antichrist (2009)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_Breaking the Waves_


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Nope.

Annihilation (2018)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_Welcome to the Dollhouse_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

8mm (1999)


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

No 

Run ( 2020 thriller/horror)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Godzilla vs. Kong_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Not yet, although I quite liked the previous couple of Godzilla movies.

Seven (1995)


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

I haven't 
Man on fire?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

The Blob (1958 or 1988 version)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Scott Pilgrim vs. the World_


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Back to the Future II


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_Nobody_


----------



## Black jesus (May 14, 2021)

No. 

Wind River ?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_The Devil's Candy_


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

No.

Adopt a Highway


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_The Great American Snuff Film_


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I think so not sure.....

The Legend of Boggy Creek


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Hardcore Henry_


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

No.. it sounds like a porno lol! 😄

Dornie Darko (2001)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_The Box_


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

No, 

Little miss sunshine?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_A Quiet Place Part II_


----------



## bjornironside (Jul 20, 2021)

Yes, it was pretty good.

Pilgrimage with Jon Bernthal?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

nope.
Texas chainsaw massacre?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Werewolves Within?


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

No

Noi Albanoi?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Black Widow_ in the theater, specifically.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No (either in the theater or other means)

Alien


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_Pig_


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No 

_Tampopo_?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

_Trash Humpers_


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

No

Beyond the Black Rainbow


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

_The Strange Colour of Your Body's Tears_


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

No

Cabin Fever


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes (the original).

_Death Wish_ (2018)


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

The Savages (2007) ?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Aliens (1986)


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

No
Unhinged (1982)


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

The Hitcher (1986)?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

More or less. Never rented it but used to watch it in bits and pieces on HBO.

_Old_


----------

